# Big Game vs ProSpec



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

I've searched here and did some spec comparisons on Berkley's website, but thought I'd ask the knowledge base.

I have a couple BPS gift cards from Christmas that was wanting to use for some bulk line. Of course BPS is limited on what you can get (no Sufix Tri which I normally use). I have used Big Game in the past. So, I'm looking at either 15# Big Game (.015 dia), or 20# ProSpec (.016 dia). I know Chrome is highly recommended, but BPS does not offer it in 16#. I'm curious about abrasion resistance and stretch. This line will be used for my smaller whiting, toad, pomp rods, along with my drum rods. 

On another note, I just picked up a Fathom II Casting Special and ordered a 35 Tournament Ballistic rod. Between Santa and selling some older not used stuff, Christmas was good to me!


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

Another contender is Ande Back Country in 15#


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I spool my reels with 16 and 20lb pro spec. In my opinion it has a little bit less stretch, has better abrasion resistance, and less memory which will help in the long run for better distance vs. Big game and Ande. I use the Big Game clear 50 for my shock leader because it has that little bit extra stretch and ties better knots than Ande. Some opinions may vary but this has been my experience. Different batches of the same brand of line may perform differently too.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Chrome is a larger diameter than pro spec


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

mossers said:


> Chrome is a larger diameter than pro spec


Yeah, it's the 1lb ProSpec Chrome spools I use. Don't think i have ever seen a spool of the original ProSpec


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Piddlin said:


> I've searched here and did some spec comparisons on Berkley's website, but thought I'd ask the knowledge base.
> 
> I have a couple BPS gift cards from Christmas that was wanting to use for some bulk line. Of course BPS is limited on what you can get (no Sufix Tri which I normally use). I have used Big Game in the past. So, I'm looking at either 15# Big Game (.015 dia), or 20# ProSpec (.016 dia). I know Chrome is highly recommended, but BPS does not offer it in 16#. I'm curious about abrasion resistance and stretch. This line will be used for my smaller whiting, toad, pomp rods, along with my drum rods.
> 
> On another note, I just picked up a Fathom II Casting Special and ordered a 35 Tournament Ballistic rod. Between Santa and selling some older not used stuff, Christmas was good to me!


 I think the prospec chrome would work fine on your drum rods... 20llb test is a little heavy,but have seen many use it with good results.. If you like mono the bg is fine line in 15,it is affordable and will give some abrasion resistance.. The regular pro spec,would be ok line if you weren't fishing near rocks,or over bars and such.. Abrasion resistance on it aint too swuft.. Comes in a smaller diameter than the chrome,but imo chrome is much better line and last longer on the spool..


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry, my original post may have been misleading. BPS only carries the Chrome in 20#+, which I didn't want. So my choices were 15# BBG or 20# ProSpec original. They are basically the same diameter. I then found some good reviews for the Ande Back Country (same dia as BBG). Being that it was the only one that was available in the store, I ended up with the Ande in 15#. I'll try it this year and if I have issues, the candy store always has Sufix Tri (my normal line) at a great price. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I think the prospec chrome would work fine on your drum rods... 20llb test is a little heavy,but have seen many use it with good results.. If you like mono the bg is fine line in 15,it is affordable and will give some abrasion resistance.. The regular pro spec,would be ok line if you weren't fishing near rocks,or over bars and such.. Abrasion resistance on it aint too swuft.. Comes in a smaller diameter than the chrome,but imo chrome is much better line and last longer on the spool..


I happen to be a self anointed expert on Breaking off Drum with my own two paws. During one memorable Spring Bite at a secret spot known only to 4 or 5 million anglers I broke off 4 in one afternoon. My ProSpec Chrome 16 was parting not at a knot but midway. The culprit was either a bad spool or I was too lazy or time constricted to respool every day. When fishing the beach all lines get abrasion when you are reeling over a bar or drop off. The line gets worn down by sand, shells, small sea monkeys. Not to mention get a slight backlash and even though the line did not part it was weakened. Weakness generally is displayed for me anyway right at the Hook up when the Drum is the most energetic....kerpow

16 Pound test is fine on a pier with a long enough shock to reach the water, not much sand involved fishing from a pier, only pilings cause problems and some piers have plenty of pilings broken off in the distance that cause breakoffs...

Solutions for me anyway do not include respooling every day, So some of my reels are now spooled with 20 pound Prospec Chrome expressly for the sand. Sure its thick, and drifts faster than thinner lines, it is durable though.

A shorter cast for sure, and if you are the type of DrumPro or DrumWannabe that will dutifully strip off a spool and replace before the next excursion to the sand this like a lot of things on the internet is not relevant.

I went though a 3 pound spool of regular Prospec 20 mighty quick....for all intents and purposes it is similar to 14 pound test in my Paws.

If you are a Drum Fishermen taken with Abu 6500 size reels then 20 pound Chrome is not for you, stick to the will o wisp thinner lines and pray you do not get a Drum on in heavy current.

If you want to have fun though spool up your Drum reels with 12 pound Prospec and enjoy the thrill of really bombing a cast out there...….have to gentle though when you get hooked up....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yep,Tater got a bad spool of 16 once... I've had good luck with it,and found it to be good line.. Several of the folks that catch a lot of drum,and dedicated to the cause,use 16 with most excellent success.. Got a bad spool of the gold 25 stren back in the day.. I like my son sweared against that line forever... A bad spool leaves a bad taste no doubt..........


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Yep,Tater got a bad spool of 16 once... I've had good luck with it,and found it to be good line.. Several of the folks that catch a lot of drum,and dedicated to the cause,use 16 with most excellent success.. Got a bad spool of the gold 25 stren back in the day.. I like my son sweared against that line forever... A bad spool leaves a bad taste no doubt..........


I like 16 Chrome, but on the beach during one season of fishing hard (hard for me anyway…. I had issues that likely could have been resolved by respooling. One DrumPro told be he respooled 16 after every session. This particular DrumPro just resigned his former Day job and now will be going heads up with Teddy probably will have to pay retail Chrome price like the rest of us now

16 Chrome would look fine and feel fine then kerpow on the hookup....


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I'm not seeing any love for good old "Cajun Red" opcorn:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> I'm not seeing any love for good old "Cajun Red" opcorn:


I tried a spool of Cajun Red on a drum reel. It was real kinky and it snarled up on overruns. I would classify it as the worst line for casting reels I had ever tried. Sure was pretty though.
I took it off and banished. Maybe it works for flipping or short range bass fishing but for trying to bomb it out there it was not suitable, so no Love here. The reason Jimmy Houston and Roland do not fish Hatteras much is they have to use a boat. It would be a reel tough Fishing show to have Roland and Jimmy Houston at the Point getting out cast and his Wife bitching that they are getting run over by Travis and ZingPow.

I do like that Suffix line made only for the UK Market that comes in Yellow. Joker got a spool of that he let me fill a reel up with and it was nice in 25 pound. This is the line that the Twins and TomH use. It is most similar to the original Sufix Tritanium Orange that was the best Drum line until it died A certain Charter Mate special ordered in bulk spools. 

Perhaps I will order some from the Old Country as I get geared up for March, but without the special order it was only in 1/4 pound spools which is a detriment.


----------

